# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Moluscos gigantes como o biofilter principal

## Roberto Pacheco

Aquacultured giant clams, Tridacna gigas and Hippopus hippopus, used as the main biofilter in a saltwater aquarium recirculation system. 

Moluscos gigantes de Aquacultured, Gigas de Tridacna e Hippopus hippopus, usado como o biofilter principal em uma recirculação do aquário de sistema Salgado.

por Dr.. Richard D. Braley

AQUASEARCH

6-10 St De Elena., Nelly Baía, 

Magnético Console, Queensland 4819

AUSTRÁLIA

Ph/Fax 61 - (07) - 47 - 785 - 096

SUMÁRIO

Aquários da fibra de vidro dois 1000-litre e do vidro, cada um com seus próprios tanques simples do filtro e doreservatório prendeu 3 espécimes do moluscos gigantes Gigas de Tridacna e 2 espécimes dos moluscos gigantes Hippopus hippopus as.well.as uma variedade do damselfish. T. gigas pesado até 40 quilogramas e todos os moluscos não foram dados nenhum nutriente para suportar o seu os symbionts dos zooxanthellae à excepção dos produtos orgânicos produziram pelos peixes, invertebrados, e alimento adicional dos peixes. Estes operaram-se por sobre 7 meses without alguns problemas. Alguns peixes aumentaram a produzir o tamanho sobre este período. T. gigas aumentado no comprimento do escudo e no peso molhado total por 5.5% e 13.4%, respectivamente, quando H. hippopus aumentado no comprimento e no total do escudo peso molhado por 4.3% e 20.4%, respectivamente. Um sistema maior que prende um total volume de 20,000-litres com 16 T. gigas, 3 H. hippopus, 35 T. crocea, os corais, e uma variedade grande do damselfish e dos anemones têm aberto como um aquário público pequeno da visão e operadopor 2 meses trouble-free. Os moluscos gigantes, particularmente a espécie grande T. gigas atos como um biofilter natural excelente para aquários grandes.

INTRODUÇÃO

Tecnologia melhorada para a manutenção de os aquários do salt-water facilitaram a terra arrendada demuitas espécies marinhas novas dentro aquários. Muita da tecnologia melhorada envolve o filtration e aspectos do biofiltration. Os moluscos gigantes cultivados foram mostrados a fazem exame acima o nitrogênio e o phosphate inorgánicos e à velocidade acimade suas taxas de crescimento compararam a controles com estas adições nutrientes (Braley et al., 1992; Fitt et al., 1993). Um aumento de 75% no crescimento foi mostrado em pequeno Derasa de Tridacna quando 50 dados uM Nh3 ou NO.3 comparado a controles (Fitt et al., 1993) e um aumento de 88% no crescimento foram mostrados em pequeno Tridacna gigas quando 40 dados uM Nh3 comparado a controles em um sistema do seawater da recirculação (Braleyet al., 1992). Embora espécie gigante menor dos moluscos, Máximos de Tridacna e Crocea de Tridacna tenha sido espécimes populares do aquário por alguma hora, ogrande Gigas de Tridacna não foi usado nunca purposefully em um sistema do aquário como ocano principal sistema do biofiltration. A finalidade deste papel é mostrar a eficácia de Gigas de Tridacna e outros moluscos gigantes neste papel.

MÉTODOS

Dois 1000-litre tanques cada um com um 250-litre o tanque plástico circular que age como um tanque combinado dobiofilter e do reservatório era colocado no pergola do escritório de Aquasearch. Os tanques tiveram 1.8 cm long vidro janelas na parte dianteira reta, quando a parte traseira e os lados dos tanques eram fibra de vidro semicircular. A transmissão da luz solar foi reduzida a aproximadamente 41% abaixo elevado-ajuste (o shadecloth da transmissão clara de 50%) ealtamente translúcido (82% material plástico claro de transmissão) (Solargro). Durante o meio-dia nos tropics isto iguala com os aproximadamente 820 micro-ensteins m-2 s-1. A posição dos tanques permitiu a manhã luz solar através aproximadamente 1400 horas antes que oedifício cortou o direto luz solar. Uma bomba centrífuga do modelo 1060 de Eheim (240 v) foram colocadosem cada um de os tanques do reservatório. A taxa de fluxo era sobre 25-litres por o minuto assim sobre um 24 o período da hora lá era 36 mudanças da água aos tanques 1000-litre principais. Água transbordado de um lado dos tanques 1000-litre pela gravidadeem um plástico caixa do milkcarton completamente do meio plástico preto do biofilter (sobre o volume 48-litre; meios do filtro aproximadamente 150 m2 / m3, assim aproximadamente 7.2 m2 do meio do biofilter por tanque). O restante do tanque 250-litre plástico circular serviu como reservatório de que a água era back-up bombeado ao tanque1000-litre. A aeração foi fornecida dentro do tanque 1000-litre. O seawater foi mudado somente uma vez sobre os 7.5 mo. estude quando uma tempestade causou o colapso parcial do dossel e freshwater do solargro inundated um tanque que abaixao salinity. Novo o seawater foi mudado imediatamente em ambos os tanques. 

O biomass de moluscos gigantes, peixes, anemones e os corais em cada tanque seriam perto de 30 quilogramas do tecido macio (excluding o escudo). Os pesos e os comprimentos molhados iniciais do escudo (cm) dos moluscos eram gravado, gravado então outra vez em 3 mo. e 7.5 mo. Os aumentos do tamanho dos peixes eram aproximado da introdução inicial em 2 mo. no estudo e outra vez em 7.5 mo.

As algas filamentous foram limpadas regularmente de a janela do aquário e irregular dos lados da fibra de vidrodos tanques. 

Os registros da temperatura e do salinity eram mantido durante o período do estudo. Como o salinity aumentou o ppt até 37, freshwater foi adicionado ao tanque do reservatório paraabaixar para trás o salinity para baixo a 34-35 ppt. Durante os meses austral do inverno (maio - setembro) um completo a estufa foi construída em torno dos tanques juntando lados deSolargro e a fech-porta ao teto existente de Solargro. Isto ajudou manter temperaturas na escala de 20oC - 25oC com meses do inverno, apesar das temperaturas de ar ambientais emalcançar o mais frio das noites tão baixo quanto 7oC. 

Registros de níveis nutrientes nos aquários foram mantidos. Os nutrientes testados eram amônia, nitrite, e nitrate. Simples os jogos do teste do aquário (Aquasonic) foram usados. Embora este cor-comparação os testes não são exatos para o detalhe que fino deramresultados aceitáveis para finalidade deste estudo.

Espécie e números dos peixes, e outros os organismos mantidos nos aquários eram como segue:

Tanque 1:

10 x Trimaculatus de Dascyllus, damselfish do três-ponto; 2 x Cyanea de Chrysiptera, diabo azul; 6 x Polyacanthus de Acanthochromis, spiny chromis; 2 x Amboinensis de Pomacentrus, damsel do ambon. O coral Sp de Goniastrea.; o coral Sp de Turbinaria.; macroalgae verdes Sertularioides de Caulerpa; os macroalgae marrons Sp de Padina.; algas marrons filamentous; algas verdes filamentous. Nota: todos os peixes eram 2.5-3.5 comprimento do cm no início.

Tanque 2: 10 x Aruanus de Dascyllus, damsel humbug; 6 x Polyacanthus de Acanthochromis, chromis spiny; 2 x Ambionensis de Pomacentrus, damsel do ambon; 2 x Melanopus de Amphiprion, vermelho e anemonefish preto. O coral Sp de Turbinaria.; o coral Jardinei de Catalaphyllia; o coral macio Sp de Sarcophyton.; o anemone de mar do bulbo-tentacle, Entacmaea quadricolor; os macroalgae verdes Sertularioide de Caulerpas; os macroalgae marrons Sp de Padina.; algas marrons filamentous; algas verdes filamentous. Nota: todos os peixes eram 2.5-3.um comprimento de 5 cm no início à exceção do par do anemonefish vermelho e preto que eram 5cm e 8 cm comprimento.

Os peixes foram alimentados duas vezes por o dia em aproximadamente 0800 e 1700 horas. O alimento consistiu principalmente em flocos comerciais (total deWardley Flocos do fuzileiro naval), mas cada 3 dias uma alimentaçãoespecial do baitfish do pilchard e o bait-bait-shrimp pequeno foi dado aos peixes, o anemone efleshy tentacled corais.

RESULTADOS

As taxas de crescimento dos moluscos são mostradas na tabela 1. (aumento total do meio de ambos os tanques) no comprimento doescudo e no peso molhado para T. gigas eram 5.5% e 13.4%, respectivamente. Para H. hippopus, o macacão (o aumento do meio de ambos os tanques) no comprimento doescudo e no peso molhado era 4.3% e 20.4%, respectivamente. Ao comparar o crescimento dos moluscos entre os dois tanques os resultados eram:

T. gigas:

O tanque 2 resultou em 68% uns % cumulativos mais elevados aumente no comprimento e em 111 do escudo.% de aumento cumulativos mais elevados de 6% no peso molhado comparado com o tanque 1. O incremento testando do crescimento resultou somente no peso molhado sendo significativamente mais elevado (p=0.028) no tanque 2 comparado com o tanque 1 (1-way ANOVA). O comprimento do escudo não era significativo (p>0.05). 

H. hippopus:

O tanque 2 resultou em 110.cumulativo mais elevado de 9% % de aumento no comprimento e em 97 do escudo.% de aumento cumulativos mais elevados de 8% no peso molhado comparado com o tanque 1. Os incrementos do crescimento testaram por 1-way ANOVA resultaram noNo. diferenças significativas entre o tanque 1 e o tanque 2 paraum ou outro parâmetro.

A tabela 2 mostra a temperatura nos tanques sobre o período do estudo em intervalos semanais. Temperaturas semanais médias variado de 21.1 - 30.3o C. O período o mais frio era em julho atrasado. 

A tabela 3 mostra os níveis dos nutrientes tempo excedente da amônia, do nitrite e do nitrate nostanques. A amônia foi encontrada para ser 0.1ppm somente aproximadamente 2.5 semanas após o estudo começaram. Do segundo mês avante o nível da amônia era sempre menos de 0.1ppm. O nível do nitrite nos tanques estava 1ppm para os primeiros dois meses e depoisdisso os níveis eram Nil. O nível do nitrate era 5ppm nos primeiros dois meses de testar, esobre o terceiro mês menos de 5ppm. Do quarto mês de testar avante o nível do nitrate era quase nil ou nil. Os 20.000 maiores - volume do litro o sistema da recirculação com os 7 aquaria/tanks grandes tem-se operado para 1.5 os meses e parecem seguir o teste padrão dos níveis nutrientes vistos no dois tanques descritos acima. 

Espécie dos peixes prendida na recirculação dois os sistemas sobreviveram bem e cresceram. A maioria do damselfish alcançaram comprimentos de 4.5-5.5 cm, quando o anemonefish vermelho e preto alcançou 6 cm e 9.um comprimento de 5 cm. Diverso damselfish humbug, Aruanus de Dascyllus, e chromis spiny, Acanthochromis polyacanthus, começou a residir em uns potenciômetros da flor do terra-cotta eao espaço livre remendos de algas filamentous em escudos dos moluscos. Esta era uma indicação de sexual maturidade e preparedness para colocar spawning e de ovo.

DISCUSSÃO e CONCLUSÕES

O crescimento positivo visto nos moluscos gigantes prendido em replicate a recirculação de sistemas do seawater dá uma indicação a respeito de a capacidade deste animal para o uso como um biofilter. A área de superfície pequena de o material plástico do biofilter usado no replicate sistemas era distante abaixo do figura baixa recomendada de 0.6 m2 / 1 quilograma biomass [ 3 ft2 / 1 libra. biomass ]. O founder e o gerente geral de os hatcheries imediatos bem sucedidos do oceano - os sistemasdo aquário recomendaram aquele dentro um sistema closed que cresce peixes tropicais do recife afigura baixa é mínimo e se seja dobrado a 1.2 m2 / 1 quilograma de biomass (Hoff, 1996). Na comparação, a relação do material do filtro por o quilograma dobiomass neste o estudo era aproximadamente 0.24 m2 / 1 quilograma de biomass. Nutriente os níveis nunca alcançaram níveis perigosos nos tanques,apesar da relação baixa de material tradicional do biofilter, por causa da presença dos moluscos gigantes. 

Os moluscos gigantes foram mostrados ao uptake a amônia mais ràpidamente do que o nitrate, mas o uptake do nitrate repressed dentro a presença da amônia (Fitt et al., 1993). Nesse estudo o nitrate de ammonium estava usado e encontrou-se que o nitrate se tornou esgotado do tanque somente após concentração da amônia deixada cair abaixo de 2.5 uM. Também, sobre a metade do a amônia foi feita exame acima pelos moluscos e pela outra metade feitos exame presumably acima pelo algas e outros organismos no tanque (Fitt et al., 1993). No estudo atual isto pode explicar os níveis consistentemente baixos da amônia quando o nitrate fêz exame mais por muito tempo para deixar cair quase ao nil ou ao nil.

Pesque tudo cresceu no tamanho e remanesceu saudável durante todo o estudo. Alguns peixes alcançaram a maturidade sexual e apareceram perto de spawning e colocar do ovo. 

Um sistema maior do seawater da recirculação tem operando-se por aproximadamente 2 meses na altura desta escrita. Este sistema inclui 7 x 1000 - aquários do litro do mesmo tipo que aquelesusados no presente estudo. Há 1300 - o tanque de sedimentation do litro, um 1200 - um poço dolitro, e a 10.500 - tanque do reservatório do litro. Nos aquários há 16 Gigas de Tridacna, 3 Hippopus de Hippopus, 35 T. crocea, corais, e um grande variedade do damselfish e dos anemones. Este sistema está dobrando como um pequeno aquário público e broodstock da visão que prendem os tanques para os moluscos e os peixes. Não houve nenhum problema a este estágio.

Moluscos gigantes, particularmente o maior espécie Gigas de Tridacna provaram ser biofilters naturais excelentes e well-suited a viver em uns aquários grandes com luz solar natural. Tridacna gigas pode ser sabido no futuro aos aquarists marinhos como um biofilter natural qual é garantido para aumentar no tamanho e na capacidade filtrando sobre o tempo, a caso original. 

RECONHECIMENTOS

Eu agradeço minha esposa Nell e filha Fia para suas ajuda e sustentação, e a Bruce Daldy-Rowe, Dr.. Steve Purcell, Jeff Stanger, e Christopher Inwood para seu auxílio notranslocation dos moluscos, coleção do seawater e da sustentação geral.

LITERATURA CITED

Braley, R.D., Sutton, D., Mingoa, S.S.M., e P.C. Southgate. 1992. Heating passivo da estufa, recirculação, e adição nutriente para a fase do berçário Gigas de Tridacna: impulso do crescimento durante meses do inverno. Aquaculture 108:29-50.

Fitt, W.K., Heslinga, G.A., e T.C. Watson. Utilização de nutrientes inorgánicos dissolvidos no crescimento eno mariculture do moluscos do tridacnid Derasa de Tridacna. Aquaculture 109:27-38.

Hoff, F.H., Jr. 1996. Condicionar, spawning e elevar dos peixes com ênfase no clownfish marinho. Moe, M., Lichtenbert, J., e D. Johnson (eds.). Consultantes Do Aquaculture, Inc., Cidade De Dade, Florida, U.S.A., 212 pp.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

URL desta página -- revisada: ô Setembro 1999. © do copyright Aquasearch


Esta é uma tradução por computador da página original da Web. Ela é fornecida apenas como um informativo geral e não deve ser considerada completa ou exata.

----------

